# Silence is Golden ?



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey girls, you all seem to be keeping your powder dry these days, is it something somebody said......... :?:

Silence is golden


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Not for long ................. hmmm :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmmmm what could we talk about to annoy the men....


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Not much by the looks of it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KJM said:


> Hmmmm what could we talk about to annoy the men....


Well, we could start discussing giving them some lovely hankies for x-mas? Or maybe a pair of socks which chant "Rudolph ...." when you push the red button :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> KJM said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm what could we talk about to annoy the men....
> ...


A man cannot have to many socks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > KJM said:
> ...


Lucky Sue  She may know what to get you for Christmas then :roll: 
Oops, did I let the cat out of the bag


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Put a sock in it :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Hey girls, you all seem to be keeping your powder dry these days, is it something somebody said......... :?:
> 
> Silence is golden


That just shows how quiet we girls are


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Golden Girls ?









:wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> The Golden Girls ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


24 carat


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> The Golden Girls ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are any still alive


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > The Golden Girls ?
> ...


I don't know, ask the question on here 

http://www.thegoldengirlstv.co.uk/forum ... dc6a90015&


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I would be to shy, don't they go to your bingo classes anymore then :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


You too shy? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-* :-* :-* [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


I resemble that remark


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Obi......shy.....I think not :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

missTTopless said:


> Obi......shy.....I think not :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


Hey cheeky............... its a long time since you popped up!!

I would have you know I have it on good authorty that I am very shy......... my mum is never wrong :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> > Obi......shy.....I think not :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:
> ...


Can I butt in? I know you are very shy ----> you hardly spoke a word yesterday :wink: :roll: 
Well, not before you jumped on the scales :lol: :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > missTTopless said:
> ...


You keep my weight out of this............. anyway, I always weigh myself with no clothes on :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Ahhh, that explains a lot! You should have told me :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


No pictures please :wink:  :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


You can book personal appearances though :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Can I book Jude Law please?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kids, kids, I begin to worry about your sanity :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Just call me Jude :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


How about Steve :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Just call me Jude :lol:


That's not what you usually ask me to call you :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Just call me Jude :lol:
> ...


Sorry mistress [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


You can make it up to me next time


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


yes mistress


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


There's a good boy


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

You gals are the quietest bunch of ladies I have ever seen - get yakking ! :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AidenL said:


> You gals are the quietest bunch of ladies I have ever seen - get yakking ! :lol:


The problem is, there is not as many girlies as there is would-be-girlies :? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > You gals are the quietest bunch of ladies I have ever seen - get yakking ! :lol:
> ...


Just as well you have some fellas willing to look in the door and entertain you when you are bored then :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

In touch with your feminine side? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> In touch with your feminine side? :lol:
> 
> Hev x


Nah, I prefer to touch others feminine sides :twisted:

But then you gals do like men who are, so they say :roll: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> You gals are the quietest bunch of ladies I have ever seen - get yakking ! :lol:


O.K. I'm back from my holidays. What would you like to talk about :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Babes in Boots please? Its my specialised subject, apart from nice cars


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps the girls should talk about this :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=77117


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Seems thatthey have all hibernated for the winter :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dissappointing, isn't it :roll:

Oh, I'm here


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm here too 

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

But you arean't all chatting? Or are you waiting for the lads to leave?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AidenL said:


> But you arean't all chatting? Or are you waiting for the lads to leave?


Well, you start a thread and we will give our opinions......and probably go rapidly off topic! 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > But you arean't all chatting? Or are you waiting for the lads to leave?
> ...


To talk about make-up, hair style, shoes etc


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Yup!

Do you know, I STILL haven't had my hair cut  ................. it's like rats [email protected]@dy tails!!!

And while I'm on a girlie rant, why don't they make nail varnish that lasts more than one day before it starts to chip and look scabby? ........... how un-glam :x

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You do want to come down here Hev, I'm a good hairdresser. What style would you like?
And I can do you nail varnish that lasts for almost a week despite work


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> You do want to come down here Hev, I'm a good hairdresser. What style would you like?
> And I can do you nail varnish that lasts for almost a week despite work


Well, I want to keep the length, looks like it has been expertly styled each day and yet I need do nothing to it!

What nail varnish do you use??? Imola yellow :?: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I have started loads of threads on here - all about TT Speccin' though :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AidenL said:


> I have started loads of threads on here - all about TT Speccin' though :lol:


.............and your point is? 

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > But you arean't all chatting? Or are you waiting for the lads to leave?
> ...


You said to start a thread - I did : 

Oh you mean about hairstyles or something?  :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> What nail varnish do you use??? Imola yellow :?: :lol:
> 
> Hev x


I use Autograph in Magenta or Ultraviolet [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
Always with an under coat and a top coat of course


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AidenL said:


> You said to start a thread - I did :


In the Powder Room? 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > What nail varnish do you use??? Imola yellow :?: :lol:
> ...


Every time I use a top-coat, the whole lot peals off even easier  :?

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > You said to start a thread - I did :
> ...


I guess I could do one about Babes in Boots? :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AidenL said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


That's been covered already 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


No probs with mine. I use _make-up_ under coat from Tesco and Sally Hansen Mega Shine top coat. Great results every time ... even when I use fitness equipment for days afterwards


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> No probs with mine. I use _make-up_ under coat from Tesco and Sally Hansen Mega Shine top coat. Great results any time ... even when I use fitness equipment for days afterwards


Might give it a go Dani ....... cheerie 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> I guess I could do one about Babes in Boots? :twisted: :lol:


As Hev said, that's been covered already.
So what else could you post about :?:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Point me to it


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I could do one about Babes in Boots? :twisted: :lol:
> ...


Thats the extent of my girly interests


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AidenL said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Interesting short-term memory you have :wink: 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=10

LOL!

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


That's pretty poor 

How about:
1. what do you girls like for Valentine's Day?
2. how to find the perfect fragrance for a lady?
3. do girls love chocolate for Easter?
4. what's the perfect present for a girl?
etc.etc.etc The list is endless


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Ah, but I know the answers to all those :? Been there , done that, bought most of them 

I don't need any help on that front !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


O.K. How about

5. what holiday destination is saving aa girl's tender skin from too much sun
6. are there any scuba diving ladies out there?
7. what sport to girls like
8. how to help a girl find the perfect ... whatever ...?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


5. Come to Ireland, no sunburn possibilities here at the mo, but super scenery 
6. I don't know any to be honest, but I do know some surfing gals, living near the beach as I do 
7. Running, badminton, tennis, horse riding among many 
8. Gimme the facts, I'll pick the pressie, clothes even, not a problem 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo

You were supposed to start a thread; not answer my questions :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Ah 

Oh well, least we have the answers now - PMSL ! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


We have some answers. You could post threads on: -

9. has any of you girls signed up to fly to the moon
10. any girl out there with a (karate) black belt
11. who of you girls is a chess master
12. any girl out there with more than 6 bull terriers


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Would you qualify on all counts?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


You wanted ideas to start a thread? I've suggested 12 already


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I did a holiday thread just a while ago - not a girly specific one though :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Holidays ... hmmmm .... nice  
Skiing in the Alps, scuba diving and water skiing off the coast of Barbados, (done)
Titch Nat Hahn's Retreat in France, Huna in Bali, Nile Cruise, Inca temples in Peru, Ashram in India (want to do)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Very 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Very? What's very what :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Where you have been, and where you want to go


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Yeah ... unfortunately I can't do all of them this year:
Titch Nat Hahn's Retreat in France, Huna in Bali, Nile Cruise, Inca temples in Peru, Ashram in India

Two strong possibilities are Titch Nat Hahn's retreat in France or the Nile Cruise


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


We may be sending less on holidays this year due to the current and potential car splash outs !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I *will* be spending less on holiday tis year ... due to a different reason :?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I'm still taking hols though, batteries have to be recharged !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Agreed  So I probably enjoy my back garden this year 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Hope its a good Summer then ! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Of course it is  I can't wait to put the bikini on and my feet up with a nice beer next to me [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

What exactly would you be putting your feet up into Dani :?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Pics please ! 8)  :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> What exactly would you be putting your feet up into Dani :?


On the table, Barry. I'll put my feet on the table 



AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


In summer ... it's abit chilly atm :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


In summer ... it's abit chilly atm :roll:[/quote]

Chilly is invigourating - goosepimples can have an appeal :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


*Chilly is invigourating *- goosepimples can have an appeal :lol:[/quote]
I LOVE chilly ... but only in an Indian meal 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I LOVE chilly ... but only in an Indian meal 8)[/quote]

I like it on a Pizza 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I like it on a Pizza 8)[/quote]
That's also good  
I had Pizzas 3 days running while on my course in Manchester over the weekend. F&B make fantastic pizzas!!! Thin, crunchy base and loads of topping [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


That's also good  
I had Pizzas 3 days running while on my course in Manchester over the weekend. F&B make fantastic pizzas!!! Thin, crunchy base and loads of topping [smiley=chef.gif][/quote]

I used eat pizzas 3 days a week while at college


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I used eat pizzas 3 days a week while at college [/quote]
So what; enjoy 

I had another F&B pizza today because I felt like celebrating  
Oh, and i washed the pizza down with a glass of red wine and finished the meal with a JD


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


So what; enjoy 

I had another F&B pizza today because I felt like celebrating  
Oh, and i washed the pizza down with a glass of red wine and finished the meal with a JD   [/quote]

[smiley=cheers.gif] :-* :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


 [smiley=cheers.gif] :-* :-* :-*[/quote]
Thank you :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


So what; enjoy 

I had another F&B pizza today because I felt like celebrating  
Oh, and i washed the pizza down with a glass of red wine and finished the meal with a JD   [/quote]

Good night out then 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Good night out then 8) [/quote]
More like an afternoon out; I had to chase clients around from 6pm onwards 
[oh, and that pizza was *the only food *I had during the whole day]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


More like an afternoon out; I had to chase clients around from 6pm onwards 
[oh, and that pizza was *the only food *I had during the whole day][/quote]

They might have been running away from your Jack Daniels breath?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


They might have been running away from your Jack Daniels breath?   [/quote]
Unlikely; it was only a pub measure -or F&B measure 

Have you noticed that we managed to create onther of these bendy threads :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Unlikely; it was only a pub measure -or F&B measure 

Have you noticed that we managed to create onther of these bendy threads :roll:[/quote]

Yep, its nice and curvy alright 8)

And your pub measures are way smaller than Irish pub measures


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Yep, its nice and curvy alright 8)

And your pub measures are way smaller than Irish pub measures [/quote]
Shocking, positively shocking  
[the name is Bond, James Bond :lol: :lol: ]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Shocking, positively shocking  
[the name is Bond, James Bond :lol: :lol: ][/quote]

Dunno if they are cheaper, but its harder for me to get a buzz in the UK


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Dunno if they are cheaper, but its harder for me to get a buzz in the UK [/quote]
Life is too darn expensive here :?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Life is too darn expensive here :?[/quote]

Ireland is worse, have you seen car prices over here 

http://www.usedcars.ie/usedcars/index.c ... ars+%3E%3E


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Ireland is worse, have you seen car prices over here 

http://www.usedcars.ie/usedcars/index.c ... ars+%3E%3E[/quote]
 Time to move to Portugal. Cars are half price there!!!!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


  Time to move to Portugal. Cars are half price there!!!![/quote]

I'm quite fond of Villamoura - nearly bought a house there last year


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

> I'm quite fond of Villamoura - nearly bought a house there last year


Typical Brit :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> > I'm quite fond of Villamoura - nearly bought a house there last year
> 
> 
> Typical Brit :lol: :lol: :lol:


But I'm a Paddy ! We are building half of the place at the mo out there ! :lol: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

AidenL said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm quite fond of Villamoura - nearly bought a house there last year
> ...


My mistake but not sure which is worse :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Fair point :wink:

My countrymen did try to charge me â‚¬ 50k more just cos I was Irish, whereas the locals were selling the same type of places for far less, on a site next door :roll: Pirates :evil:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Could have just been your obvious charm  :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Pmsl 

I should have been able to charm a discount instead then :lol:


----------

